# River cane arrows



## Willjo (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is a few arrows i recientley made and my snake bow.
I wanted a osage bow with character.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone's been very busy!

Everything looks great!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Apr 11, 2009)

! ! ! Wow ! ! !


----------



## Bowyer29 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, WOW fits!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 11, 2009)

Fine equipment!!


----------



## FrancoMo (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Great looking gear!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Apr 11, 2009)

If I saw that bow laying on the ground I might beat it with a stick.  Looks good, and you did a fine job on those arrows too.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome job Willjo. I like em.


----------



## thurston1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Man awsome i really like em i want to be able to do that someday, let me take that back im going to be able to do that one year i hope
very nice job willjo  Oh and the shafts thats made of river cane, is that the same stuff people use for cane poles?


----------



## Willjo (Apr 11, 2009)

River cane is the little reeds that grow along the creek banks, and in wet areas. They just have to be straightened.


----------



## knap_123 (Apr 11, 2009)

man, i'm so jealous right now!!  fantastic willjo,  i've got to make one of those arrow stands as well.   have you thought of staining or doing some woodburning on it? no matter, its all fantastic!


----------



## ncboman (Apr 12, 2009)

Good job. 

how are you cutting the feathers?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 12, 2009)

SWEET!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote: "I wanted a osage bow with character"

You, sir have succeeded.


I have built flyrods from bamboo, and this bow and arrows are a beautiful work. Congrats!!


----------



## .243wssm (Apr 12, 2009)

that bow is awsome. and that arrow head on the right second from the top with the red around the edges is cool too


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 12, 2009)

Simply amazing.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 12, 2009)

Aint no way you gona shoot that many arrows. Send me some of em .        Very nice work looks great!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice Willjo, What is your method for fletching? Your really good at it looks like, b/c it would have taken me a year to fletch half that many.


----------



## Willjo (Apr 12, 2009)

These, i cut with the scissors,used a holding fixture and ground them on the belt sander, mounted them using a flecthing jig with fletching tape this tape speeds up the process. You don't have to wait for glue to dry.


----------



## Son (Apr 12, 2009)

*River cane*

Do you shrink the cane joints with heat?


----------



## Willjo (Apr 12, 2009)

The heat is for straightning, and it is almost like heat treating metal. Then i blend the joint in with a file or belt sander.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice lookin` arrows.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2009)

the bow and the arras are awesome ....


----------



## Al White (Apr 13, 2009)

Dang man - that's a cool setup you got!!


----------



## Willjo (Apr 13, 2009)

*First Arrow*

Here is my first arrow i made and one of the last ones, I have improved a little over the years. Thanks for all the good coments. I am glad i kept this one and the point looks like the arrowheads i made when i started.


----------



## tony2001577 (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW ! do you hunt with that bow ? That would be the ultimate thrill and sence of accomplishment to take a deer with bow and arrow you made by hand !


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 13, 2009)

You sir are talented those are some good lookin arrows. how good do they shoot?


----------



## holler tree (Apr 13, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## Willjo (Jul 11, 2009)

*6 Arrows*

The examples of rivercane arrows


----------



## Al White (Jul 11, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice set-up Willjo, good work. I like cane arrows, nothing better in my opinion.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like you're just waiting for the cavalry to massacre. How do those arrows work for you?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 11, 2009)

I might just be needing me a dozen or so of them stone tipped cane arrows !


----------



## Willjo (Jul 11, 2009)

probley could scratch up some


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 12, 2009)

Willjo said:


> River cane is the little reeds that grow along the creek banks, and in wet areas. They just have to be straightened.


That's the catcher, do you have a method to straighten them suckers ?


----------



## Willjo (Jul 12, 2009)

Those are display arrows, my hunting arrows are the same but splined for a 50 lb bow with points about as sharp as the tallahatta point and work well. All i shoot.


----------



## Willjo (Jul 12, 2009)

Lowjack you straighten them by hand by heating them with a propane torch and bending them in place. Start at one end and straighten all the way down heating and bending. Have more reeds than you want arrows, you will break several. I have seen where they tie them in a bundle to they dry but the joints dont get perfectley straight for me. 3 arrows left.


----------



## dmedd (Jul 12, 2009)

Those are some good looking arrows Johnny.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 13, 2009)

great work cant even see the notes on those shafts


----------



## Bone pile (Jul 13, 2009)

It was hard to look at those arrows with all that rock in the background!Nice job on those arrows,looks like they'll do the job.
Bone pile


----------



## Al White (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you post a picture of one of your huntin arrows? How do you determine the 'spine' or which cane arrows you'll hunt with?


----------



## dpoole (Jul 13, 2009)

You have to spine test the rivercan and find some that match the bow.


----------



## chadf (Jul 13, 2009)

now that's impressive!


----------



## Al White (Jul 13, 2009)

> You have to spine test the rivercan and find some that match the bow.



What does that mean (spine test)?


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 13, 2009)

Al, you shoot them and find out which one flies the best, then you measure the deflection of that shaft with it resting on two supports 24" apart by suspending a small weight in the center, after you have this deflection amount, you can then try to find other arrows that have the same or nearly the same deflection.  This will ensure that your arrows all flex the same when leaving the bow, theoretically resulting in the same arrow flight and same impact point.  Spine is just a short easy way of saying all the above, the stiffer the spine the more resistant to flex a shaft is.


----------



## Willjo (Jul 14, 2009)

*spline testor*

Al Here is the spline testor (homemade ) and the hunting arrowheads. The arrowhead on right is a little bigger than i like, but that is the size my buddy kills several deer each year with. In the spline testor the cane arrow is a hunting arrow, the carbon fiber arrow shoots well in my bow and that is what i gage my hunting arrows by.


----------



## Al White (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks - those look great!


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 16, 2009)

Very cool - nice job!


----------

